# LGD not keeping other dogs away anymore



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

Our LGD doesn't seem to be concerned about the neighbors dogs anymore. About 4 months ago our alpha male(not a true LGD) got hit by a car and I had to put him down. Until he passed it allways seemed that she(LGD) would alert and start the charge at everything(usually the neighbors dogs). The alpha would get there next and start to run off/attack what ever was there, and then the whole bunch would put a hurtin on whatever had invaded. Right after I had to put the alpha down, the "power struggle started", our other male started marking everything, I assume to take over the role of alpha. I have noticed that our LGD now will still alert, and will make a bee line through the pasture, but if it is the neighbors dogs, she now turns up her nose and walks away. I even saw one of the dogs nip her while on the road and she tucked tail and walked away. Until now she had never been submissive. Next to yotes, I look to at neigbors dogs as the only threat (they are wild, agressive, and just plain crazy). A person cannot even walk down the road. Can the loss of the alpha in a pack cause an LGD to "lose their attitude of protection"?????


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

i would almost say that your remaining dog is missing her partner. Im no expert in LGD's but i think i would be looking for another to team back up with her. Hopefully others will chime in. Im still learning about LGDs myself... ive only had to keep a single for 4 years now. i just have a small flock with very little pressure from wolves, coyotes, bears and i have no neighbor dogs.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

How old is your lgd? How many dogs and what kinds do the neighbors have? It sure sounds like the neighbor's dogs are in charge. Your dog may have always had potential to be submissive to them, but her friend gave her support and confidence. In the meantime the other dogs intimidating your dog could have a detrimental effect on her confidence and potentially even cause her to leave the sheep. You could go out and get another dog, but a puppy is going to be intimidated as well, especially if it follows the example of your current dog. You will need to address the neighbor's dogs first. They need to be kept off your property. Good fencing with hot wire should help. How many sheep or goats do you have? Do the dogs bother your sheep? Another thought , if the dogs can't get to your current dog through good fencing and your dog isn't out to get near them, her confidence might get better.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Not all guard dogs are equal. Sounds like yours may not have strong enough instincts to guard on her own.


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the input. She never seemed to be submissive, even to the point of getting into fights with the passed alpha when he would get too close to newborn lambs and kids (she would actually just barely allow the mothers around). I had thought of her missing him since she now wants constant attention from my family now, where as before she couldn't care less.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Curtis B said:


> Thanks for the input. She never seemed to be submissive, even to the point of getting into fights with the passed alpha when he would get too close to newborn lambs and kids (she would actually just barely allow the mothers around). I had thought of her missing him since she now wants constant attention from my family now, where as before she couldn't care less.


A dog mourns their loss and she is pretty affected it sounds like. This may just be a time she needs your comfort, understanding and help with keeping those neighbor dogs off your property until she recovers. It may very well be she will step up to the plate when she has had the time to adjust. Do you ever interact with these dogs that get on your property? If she sees you run them off, she may join in understanding you need her. I understand you have more than her to protect your property but maybe she needs help in re assessing her role? It sounds like your other dog was the aggressor and she joined in. 

We have a very protective dog of my son's and he curls up in a ball, lowers his head and sulks when my son leaves the island for his music. He will put up with my little dog harassing him and acts very different. He wears his emotions and you can see just how he is feeling. LOL However, if I tell this dog to do anything, he does it pronto without hesitation. He is the dog we have that will attack on command but stands down lightening fast when told. He will take on anything he is told to. He is also a mouse killer like my little dog. He is very obedient and very emotional.


----------



## loli (Aug 14, 2011)

We use our dogs in pairs and that seems to work best. We just had to get another pup because we lost the old female that was in with one of our fields. The older neutered male took right up with her and she is working out well.


----------

